# Concept Art for an Iliad Retelling



## Tyrannohotep (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm working on a novelized adaptation (or rather retelling) of the ancient Trojan War myth, which I explain in more detail in this thread. Here I will share some concept art I have sketched for the story's characters:






This is Helen, the woman with the face that launched a thousand ships. In my retelling Helen is the headstrong daughter of King Memnon of Kush  (aka Nubia or Sudan), renown both for her beauty and her talent at  archery. The Trojan prince Paris falls heads over heel for her and  marries her, but he will have to protect her from the lusty Greeks.





This is my rendition of Achilles, the Greeks' champion fighter. Since my adaptation will be told with a pro-Trojan slant (in  contrast to the original Iliad's pro-Greek bias), Achilles will have to  receive a Villain Upgrade. I picture this take of Achilles as a  hotheaded and muscle-bound brute who works as the Greek warlord Agamemnon's right-hand  man. Think of him as Conan the Barbarian's evil twin.





Sketchy profiles for Paris of Troy and Helen again


----------



## Gumby (Jun 15, 2013)

You've set quite the task for yourself, but it sounds like a neat concept. Nice sketches, too. Good luck with it!


----------



## MaeyMaeyCute (Aug 12, 2013)

I like your designs!  Very unique and well drawn!  A few words of advice:  Add more variation in line weight and try to keep the shading pencil strokes going in the same direction.  This will help add balance and a clean finish!


----------



## John_O (Aug 12, 2013)

This always impresses me!! I can't even draw a stick man straight !!! :-&


----------

